# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مهم جدا بخصوص صورة المركز خاص !!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اليومين السابقين قمت بنقل المركز الى سيرفر جديد ..

أخبركم انه تم نقل المركز بكل نجاح مساء يوم امس .. 

وتستطيع التحميل عليه بكل سهولة 

ولكن جميع الصورة السابقة تظهر بصورة واحدة وهي المركز خاص ..

سوف تتغير تلقائياً الى الصور الاصلية حين اكتمال تحميلها على السيرفر الجديد ..

المركز يوجد به اكثر من 15000 صورة ..  

*لدى سوف تظهر تدريجياً خلال الساعات القادمة .. لا داعي لتغيرها ..*

فورا الانتهاء سوف اخبركم بكل التفاصيل في موضوع جديد  ..

كل المودة

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكوور اخي العزييز على هذه الجهوود المتوااصله 
وان شاء الله في ميزان اعماالك يارب
 تقبل خالص تحياتي 
دمت بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

يـعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ‘ـأخووي ...]
عـسـآإأكـ على القووهـ ..!

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الله الف عافية

----------


## ارسم العشق

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يعطيكـــ الله العافية ....

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*/
\


ربي يعطيك ألف عآفية خيو شبكة

كُن ~ بخير ,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلم الإيدين شبكة ،

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،

وعسآك ع القوه ،

لآخلا ولاعدم

تحياتي

----------

